# IM Shots - where?



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

Where on the goat are the best places to give IM shots and what places should be avoided. I have been feeling for the muscle high in the hip area near the upper back line and giving mine shots in the muscle there but I now read that may not be a good place due to possibility of hitting nerves. I definately don't want that to occur.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The outer thigh is the first choice for IM the shoulder is second.. Goat-link.com has a diagram for locations of different shots..IM Sub Q IV ex....


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

happybleats said:


> The outer thigh is the first choice for IM the shoulder is second.. Goat-link.com has a diagram for locations of different shots..IM Sub Q IV ex....


I just looked at the link. I have been giving mine a bit too high on the back leg/upper thigh area. So confusing as different sites have different areas to give IM shots and I have never actually had a Vet tell me where. Thanks.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

I was sort of going by this advice. Guess it is wrong?
http://www.arc.agric.za/home.asp?pid=3970


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I give mine behind the thigh in the thickest part. When using half inch needle youre not going to hit any nerves.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

there is a vein that runs on the back side of the leg which should be avoided..if you run your finger from either side of the tail down the back of the leg, that's it...getting that can cause a lot of discomfort and limping..not to mention bleeding..I go with the diagram on Goat-link.com..works for me : )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did the same as goat bleats, but I found a video on youtube and she goes in the armpit, kinda pulls everything up with one hand then gives the shot. This is great for very 'healthy' goats and they dont seem to notice, but on the ones that dont have as much meat, mainly my dairy breeds, I do the back leg/hip area.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

nancy d said:


> I give mine behind the thigh in the thickest part. When using half inch needle youre not going to hit any nerves.


The Vet gave me 1" needles. I have to give her 2 shots a day for 10 days. One needle is 18ga and the other is 20 ga. This is the first time I have given shots in the muscle. All the other shots were under the skin. Given lots of those.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

What kind of med are you giving?? Other than hormones, most injectables can and should be given subcutaneously in goats. I would question giving that many IM injections...especially with an 18 gauge needle...you will cause considerable pain and damage to the muscle.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ezzrider said:


> The Vet gave me 1" needles. I have to give her 2 shots a day for 10 days. One needle is 18ga and the other is 20 ga. This is the first time I have given shots in the muscle. All the other shots were under the skin. Given lots of those.


1" is fine too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Almost all injections can be given SQ. IM works faster.
This is why we give BoSe IM to newborns if needed, inside of thigh.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> What kind of med are you giving?? Other than hormones, most injectables can and should be given subcutaneously in goats. I would question giving that many IM injections...especially with an 18 gauge needle...you will cause considerable pain and damage to the muscle.


10cc injections of Penicillin 18 GA and 5cc of Decadron 20 GA both 1" needles. That is what the Vet gave me to give the injections IM. Very good Vet so I am going with what he recommended. I don't actually like giving them in the muscle but got to do what the Vet says.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I never give penicillin or any antibiotics IM. The bottle even says to only give SQ. If I give large quantities of a SQ med, I give it under the skin over the ribs. Rub it really well so it doesn't abscess.

I give all of my IM shots in the neck, right in the center there is plenty of muscle there for a 1" needle. No chance of injuring them. We had a calf that was given an IM shot in the back leg, he couldn't use his leg at all and never could work the bottom joint correctly. My vet even told me they have had that happen to horses before too. Give the shot in the hind leg and bam! they fall right now and have a hard time getting back up. It is also more correct if you are raising meat animals to give IM shots in the neck. Hind legs are a more expensive/choice cut of meat and IM shots can leave injection site abscesses that have to be cut away, ruining that piece of meat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The amount of meat can can be "ruined" is miniscule.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

My goats are pets and *not* meat goats. The last thing I want to do is hurt or injure my goat while trying to help her by giving IM shots recommended by the Vet. I actually do not like giving these IM shots but will do so as advised by the Vet. There is a lot of experience in this forum and I appreciate everyones input.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I find neck shots a lot easier. You can hold the goats head between your legs and facing the rear you can easily give the shot without them trying to jump away. They also don't seem to be able to tense up as much in the neck as they can in their hip. If you are giving 10 cc of penicillin each time, you may want to alternate giving in different spots/sides so you don't put the whole course of antibiotics in one spot. It is also good when you are injecting two different things to give each one on a different side so if they have a reaction (swelling) you know which one it is from.

I took quality assurance while in FFA, so they show those wonderful videos of what happens when you give shots in the wrong spot. Those injection site abscesses did not look small.


----------



## ezzrider (Jul 14, 2010)

ptgoats45 said:


> I find neck shots a lot easier. You can hold the goats head between your legs and facing the rear you can easily give the shot without them trying to jump away. They also don't seem to be able to tense up as much in the neck as they can in their hip. If you are giving 10 cc of penicillin each time, you may want to alternate giving in different spots/sides so you don't put the whole course of antibiotics in one spot. It is also good when you are injecting two different things to give each one on a different side so if they have a reaction (swelling) you know which one it is from.
> 
> I took quality assurance while in FFA, so they show those wonderful videos of what happens when you give shots in the wrong spot. Those injection site abscesses did not look small.


Thanks. I just gave her the two shots for today. This time I gave them in the front thigh area. I went under the underarm area and felt for the muscle just above that but not in the bone. That is what I saw on a FFA You tube. She did not jump, holler or show any signs of discomfort. Of course now she will not come near me! I am going to now avoid the rear thigh area after reading all of the issues associated with possibly hitting a nerve. I am trying to rotate sides and areas each time I give her shots. I like the idea of giving them in the neck but I looked at the neck area today but could not decide exactly where on the neck to give the shots. Aren't there nerves and blood veins in the neck area to avoid? Maybe I am making this too complicated?


----------

